# Jil Carrie 5-30-07



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Dave arrived at midnight and we had to be in VA by 7am so with time to spare we set out for the pier... Initially we were just going to "LOOK" but if you know me you know how that went..LOL! We walk to the end and saw MANY MANY fish feeding under the light and you got it a mess of trout too in about 18 inches of water. Get the rods and return to the spot and in 45 minutes we missed a few fish but landed 4 TB's flounder but nothing else. Stripers,Trout,Bluefish,Shad,and flounder were all visably feeding...A wonderful site evwen though they wouldnt bite...
Hit the road for VA arriving at about 6am and we immediatley saw a bluefish blitz in progress but before we could rig up they were out of range. Boat arrives at 6:45 abd we are off at 7am. A 5 hours ride followed but with glass like conditions it was great. The waters stay calm all day and the fishing was great. Dave got to try his new rod and reel a Penn Torque 200 on a Shimano Trevala Rod and I put the 8000 Stradic to the test on a Shimano Trevala Rod as well. Well both passed the test but the Stradic isnt meant for this as I ended up hooking a 8.5lb BLT and also pulled up another guys rig with an 8lb+ BLT too and bent the handle on the Stradic as a direct result of the immense pressure. We got our limit of BLT(Blueline TileFish) and many more that helped pthers fill their limits too. I got 4 keeper Seabass and Dave had 10 and 1 lingcod. Biat was squid and mackeral and we fished about 300ft...water temp was 62.7
Capt had some small croakers they caught the day before and wanted to try for grouper in about 400 to 450 feet of water but no grouper were found .... only huge CONGER EELS ! We then saw a huge shark swimming about 40 yards away but couldn't get a good look at it. There were porpoises that wanted to go to AC and put on one heck of an ariel show....Wish I didnt forget the camera. We also had a fish swimming around the boat which to me looked like a BLT but the capt said it looked like a tog ....Whatever it was it was 2 feet down in 350 feet of water and moving around pretty good...I saw 1 whale also. Dave got the biggest of our fish and just missed a citation by 1/8th of a pound...9.88lbs
I'll be kicking myself for awhile for leaving the cam but there's always next time...till then Tight Lines!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Tom, 
I been looking to buy a Trevala rod. Which version of the rod were you using and how much weight were you dropping? Did the rod handle it well?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fishbait said:


> Tom,
> I been looking to buy a Trevala rod. Which version of the rod were you using and how much weight were you dropping? Did the rod handle it well?


Shimano TVS-58XXH Length 5'8" Braided line wt 80 - 200 lbs Jig wt 120 - 270 grams Power Extra Extra Heavy Action Medium Fast
Shimano Trevala Long Jig Special

This rod paired with an 8000 Stradic just didnt fit the bill for for this trip because it couldnt handle the weight well 16-20-25 oz is what we used and 16 was pushing it...I managed though and bent the handle ... All good now! I love the rod but feel a "NEW" reel is gonna hurt a bit. I'll wait till I let the smoke out of the reel before worrying about it and just use it for seabass and tog . Incredible sensitivity even at 400+ feet !
Dave had a Penn Torque 200 on a Trevala and it seemed to do just fine. I am not sure of the rod model but I will see if I can get the details for ya.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Mmm. When's dinner?


----------

